# Dp without anxiety?



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Recently I've been trying to conquer my anxiety and depression, all the negative thoughts that build up in my brain. It took serious depression episode to get me to start fighting it with some force. I pushed the depression away by rigorous exercise.

Since then I've been noticing improvement. I still get DP, but amazingly, the anxiety symptoms are gone. I am not longer in fight-or flight mode. I've learned that a lot of the struggle with DP is a learned reaction to it. I am still frustrated with it, but I think thats part of the problem. It stays because we get frustrated with it.

Here's a thing: If we could accept DP for what it is, and stop our reaction to it, could it be cured? I'm just realizing that my response to DP is always, "I've got to snap out of this, I've got to do something and distract myself". Often I will try to force re-connection with things, e.x. by playing music or watching something. But this never works. Maybe changing my reaction to it will help.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Lostwanderer said:


> Recently I've been trying to conquer my anxiety and depression, all the negative thoughts that build up in my brain. It took serious depression episode to get me to start fighting it with some force. I pushed the depression away by rigorous exercise.
> 
> Since then I've been noticing improvement. I still get DP, but amazingly, the anxiety symptoms are gone. I am not longer in fight-or flight mode. I've learned that a lot of the struggle with DP is a learned reaction to it. I am still frustrated with it, but I think thats part of the problem. It stays because we get frustrated with it.
> 
> Here's a thing: If we could accept DP for what it is, and stop our reaction to it, could it be cured? I'm just realizing that my response to DP is always, "I've got to snap out of this, I've got to do something and distract myself". Often I will try to force re-connection with things, e.x. by playing music or watching something. But this never works. Maybe changing my reaction to it will help.


Good point to consider.

However, I've noticed with myself and many others, that as time goes by, the anxiety that initially accompanies DP starts to fade away on its own, while the DP remains to stay, and in my case has become more severe. Less anxiety for me = higher DP.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

Lostwanderer said:


> Recently I've been trying to conquer my anxiety and depression, all the negative thoughts that build up in my brain. It took serious depression episode to get me to start fighting it with some force. I pushed the depression away by rigorous exercise.
> 
> Since then I've been noticing improvement. I still get DP, but amazingly, the anxiety symptoms are gone. I am not longer in fight-or flight mode. I've learned that a lot of the struggle with DP is a learned reaction to it. I am still frustrated with it, but I think thats part of the problem. It stays because we get frustrated with it.
> 
> Here's a thing: If we could accept DP for what it is, and stop our reaction to it, could it be cured? I'm just realizing that my response to DP is always, "I've got to snap out of this, I've got to do something and distract myself". Often I will try to force re-connection with things, e.x. by playing music or watching something. But this never works. Maybe changing my reaction to it will help.


Your story sounds exactly like mine, I run at least 2 miles every day and nonstop keep myself active and have noticed a huge improvement in the past couple months. Still have it but not near as bad. Plus my body figure is changing drastically for the better which boosts my confidence and the exercise raises my energy level so that I am able to keep myself busy. The running also stops my anxiety dead in it's tracks, even if it's only gone for a couple of hours, but the the more I've been exercising the longer it has been staying away each time. Just keep on keepin on. I think were on the right track!! I hope anyways!


----------



## mynamewasGarjon (Jan 20, 2012)

Lostwanderer said:


> Recently I've been trying to conquer my anxiety and depression, all the negative thoughts that build up in my brain. It took serious depression episode to get me to start fighting it with some force. I pushed the depression away by rigorous exercise.
> 
> Since then I've been noticing improvement. I still get DP, but amazingly, the anxiety symptoms are gone. I am not longer in fight-or flight mode. I've learned that a lot of the struggle with DP is a learned reaction to it. I am still frustrated with it, but I think thats part of the problem. It stays because we get frustrated with it.
> 
> Here's a thing: If we could accept DP for what it is, and stop our reaction to it, could it be cured? I'm just realizing that my response to DP is always, "I've got to snap out of this, I've got to do something and distract myself". Often I will try to force re-connection with things, e.x. by playing music or watching something. But this never works. Maybe changing my reaction to it will help.


One of the best posts i've ever read on here. I completely agree with you especially the part about it staying because we become frustrated with it. I know this has been said many times but sometimes distraction is key. It is so difficult but once you can achieve it symptoms rapidly subside.

Michael.


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

Lostwanderer said:


> Recently I've been trying to conquer my anxiety and depression, all the negative thoughts that build up in my brain. It took serious depression episode to get me to start fighting it with some force. I pushed the depression away by rigorous exercise.
> 
> Since then I've been noticing improvement. I still get DP, but amazingly, the anxiety symptoms are gone. I am not longer in fight-or flight mode. I've learned that a lot of the struggle with DP is a learned reaction to it. I am still frustrated with it, but I think thats part of the problem. It stays because we get frustrated with it.
> 
> Here's a thing: If we could accept DP for what it is, and stop our reaction to it, could it be cured? I'm just realizing that my response to DP is always, "I've got to snap out of this, I've got to do something and distract myself". Often I will try to force re-connection with things, e.x. by playing music or watching something. But this never works. Maybe changing my reaction to it will help.


this is where i am as well. i've moved past the existential thoughts and constant anxiety. the dissociation is frustrating if you think about it too much. i just try not to dwell on it. i think about it every day, but i try not to pontificate.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

DP/DR occurs as a defence mechanism to reduce/remove anxiety so when you have lower anxiety you'll have highr DR/DP most prolyy.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> DP/DR occurs as a defence mechanism to reduce/remove anxiety so when you have lower anxiety you'll have highr DR/DP most prolyy.


Where the fuck is the logic in that?
Why would DP be *proportional?*


----------

